# Subwoofer enclosure for Mazda b2200



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

So I'm getting a Mazda B2200 and building it into a mini truck lowrider and I of course want a system in it. With a hydraulic setup and also a subwoofer for the sound system ... I need to know what I need to do to be able to have a subwoofer in the vehicle. 

So at first I was thinking about building a blow through ported sub box going from the truck bed into the cabin .. But I have a question about it .. So with hydraulics the whole car will shake and will this be a problem with the
sub box port because if the truck bed and cabin twist it will break the blow through port? ... Any suggestions a personal experiences?

So basically I want a Lowrider mini truck with hudraulics and a ported/bandpass subwoofer enclosure.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

back in the day i remember a few trucks having a fat rubber seal between the bed and the cab so it could still flex.


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> So I'm getting a Mazda B2200 and building it into a mini truck lowrider and I of course want a system in it. With a hydraulic setup and also a subwoofer for the sound system ... I need to know what I need to do to be able to have a subwoofer in the vehicle.
> 
> So at first I was thinking about building a blow through ported sub box going from the truck bed into the cabin .. But I have a question about it .. So with hydraulics the whole car will shake and will this be a problem with the
> sub box port because if the truck bed and cabin twist it will break the blow through port? ... Any suggestions a personal experiences?
> ...


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

Jahlg said:


> jjbestarecognize6fo said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm getting a Mazda B2200 and building it into a mini truck lowrider and I of course want a system in it. With a hydraulic setup and also a subwoofer for the sound system ... I need to know what I need to do to be able to have a subwoofer in the vehicle.
> ...


----------



## Jahlg (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, going to be a ton of movement between cab and bed. Maybe if frame wrapped it would lessen the movement? I wouldn't think the port would withstand it. What if the box was attached to the front of the bed, with the rubber boot being the only part that can move? I'm sure you aren't the first to do this combo. It's got to be possible.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

is this the exact style of truck with extended cab part?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

If so I would build a half wall up to the window line with subs facing you and port up on one side similar to this:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

A blow through is essentially a 4th and or 6th order bandpass enclosure and unless you're an expert with math and thiele small parameters I wouldn't do it.


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a blow threw in my work Truch ford f150 I used a rubber boot we used from camper store I all so had a walk threw in my s10 with a wall with 4 c 15 sub and hydro s yes it does twist but it will work


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

So at 1st I thought it was going to be a regular cab .. But found out that it is an extended cab which I was great fun to hear and yea it will be way easier to work with all the space in the back .. Thanks guys


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm probably going to build either a T-Line single enclosure or a simple single or double single port enclosure .. And have the hudraulics system in the bed covered .
How do u guys recommend installing the cylinders in the rear axles? Should I do a custom coil over setup like this? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v623/SIK_9D1/Project Mazda/truck36.jpg


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

And how do I work with the leaf springs?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I did a dodge ram back in the nineties just like that with the bridge and it worked great. As for the leafs if you notice in the pic you posted there's extensions that have been installed between the frame and the leafs allowing for the hydro cylinders to move, notice the new bolt on the frame where the leaf used to connect


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> So I'm getting a Mazda B2200 and building it into a mini truck lowrider and I of course want a system in it. With a hydraulic setup and also a subwoofer for the sound system ... I need to know what I need to do to be able to have a subwoofer in the vehicle.
> 
> So at first I was thinking about building a blow through ported sub box going from the truck bed into the cabin .. But I have a question about it .. So with hydraulics the whole car will shake and will this be a problem with the
> sub box port because if the truck bed and cabin twist it will break the blow through port? ... Any suggestions a personal experiences?
> ...


 Hell yeah


----------



## jjbestarecognize6fo (Mar 7, 2015)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> I did a dodge ram back in the nineties just like that with the bridge and it worked great. As for the leafs if you notice in the pic you posted there's extensions that have been installed between the frame and the leafs allowing for the hydro cylinders to move, notice the new bolt on the frame where the leaf used to connect


So what u sayin is to do the bridge and extended the leaf springs a little farther from the frame for the cylinders to move correct.. Would doing a four link better or would just extending the leafs springs off the frame just good?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

jjbestarecognize6fo said:


> So what u sayin is to do the bridge and extended the leaf springs a little farther from the frame for the cylinders to move correct.. Would doing a four link better or would just extending the leafs springs off the frame just good?


That I'm not sure of, I would post that Q in the hydro section.


----------



## FEEMC (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a 90 cab plus b2200, I was planning on doing 9 15s on the bed but decided not to cause ill be doing a z rack later on. I did a custom sealed enclosure for 2 12s.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

FEEMC said:


> I have a 90 cab plus b2200, I was planning on doing 9 15s on the bed but decided not to cause ill be doing a z rack later on. I did a custom sealed enclosure for 2 12s.
> 
> View attachment 1938513
> 
> View attachment 1938505


Real nice work, bet it sounds great!


----------



## Robert12 (Dec 26, 2016)

This sounds really great. An amazing work


----------

